# Everything fits but the 2 cars...



## Cedge (Jul 13, 2007)

My personal habitat has finally taken over the family 2 car garage.  Once it was clear that two Ford Expeditions with factory lift kits wouldn't clear the garage door, I lost any guilt I might have possibly had in taking over a common area...LOL  I'm slowly getting into the stock built engine arena, but I still do quite a bit of toy steam engine restorations for the public.  

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 14, 2007)

welcome glad you joined. 
Tin


----------



## GeorgeGreek (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Cedge,

at last a workbench for working ( I can't stand those surgically clean benches only because I am not good enough to clean ).

I envy the milling machine you have.
I have also a spotlight on the lathe and a protective Perspex for the odd flying particle...

Neat.

George


----------



## Cedge (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks George...
My wife calls the place "The Other Woman", My daughter calls it "Dad's Hamster cage" and I call it a small slice of heaven....(grin). A totally clean shop is an indication of a sick mind, but I'll have to admit to doing a bit cleaning before these photos were shot. I try to keep it neat, but the swarf and straying tools are not always cooperative.

Steve


----------

